# Hi all, Steve from UK



## stevenellis11 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello, my name is Steve, and I'm currently going through the process of joining my local lodge and be initiated in December.
I am really looking forward to becoming an EA and starting my journey as a Freemason.

Kindest Regards to each and every one of you


Steve


Hi , 

    Just recently been given my initiation date which is Monday 4th December , I am so looking forward to becoming a new EA in Freemasonry 

Regards

Steve


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello Steve and welcome. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 4, 2017)

HI CLewey, thank you , I intend to do just that .


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 4, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 5, 2017)

Greetings also Brother JC and thank you  and yes I will Warrior 1256 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to the site.  I wish you well in your Masonic journey.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you kindly goomba, 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Steve and welcome.

Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Mike , thank you , I’m from Essex.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600 (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome! I hope this site is as beneficial to you as it continues to be for me.  Best of luck.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 5, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Hi Mike , thank you , I’m from Essex.



Nice one, I'm on the other side of the River from you 

Are you joining an Essex Lodge or one in London?


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome  - Best of luck.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks LK600 and ScStrong, 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Mike , I’m hopefully joining the local Essex one , spend enough time at work in London as it is , my companies office is in Kent I often travel across the water 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Oct 6, 2017)

Greetings from Australia and Welcome


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 6, 2017)

Greetings too Bloke and thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 6, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Hi Mike , I’m hopefully joining the local Essex one , spend enough time at work in London as it is , my companies office is in Kent I often travel across the water


Well you're going to have plenty of potential for visiting then


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes that would be great to do that , are you on FB maybe we can connect there ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Tony Oliva (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome and good luck on your journey.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you Tony 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 9, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Yes that would be great to do that , are you on FB maybe we can connect there ?



Hi Steve,
I'm afraid I only "friend" people on Facebook that I actually know in the real world but you can always join the English Masonic discussion Forum that I run here: https://masonic-forum.com/


----------



## Ian Thompson (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome Steve, and I hope you enjoy many many years in freemasonry. Its a great organisation to be part of.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello and Welcome.  I look forward to you sharing your Masonic Journey.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ian Thompson said:


> Welcome Steve, and I hope you enjoy many many years in freemasonry. Its a great organisation to be part of.


Thank you very much Ian, I am really looking forward to starting my journey


----------



## stevenellis11 (Oct 20, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Hello and Welcome.  I look forward to you sharing your Masonic Journey.


Thank you Keith, your warm welcome is really appreciated


----------

